# Huffman: Firestone Supreme Streamline Help Needed Please!



## New Mexico Brant

The below Huffman built Firestone Fleetwood Supreme arrived in Santa Fe a few days ago; thank you Brady @Clark58mx !  I have been working on removing three layers of paint (green, burgundy, cherry red) to get it back to the original which is: O_palescent Maroon _with white head tube and decorative elements.  I still have much more to do; the fine detailing always takes the longest with paint removal... The chain guard had its original chrome finish under the paint.  Some of the below photos show the frame with an original paint 1940 Huffman Zephyr 3-rib tank I was trying out just for kicks.

I am trying to determine dating of the bicycle and have some questions for our CABE community.  I am guessing late 1937.  Unfortunately the fork has a period braze repair at the crown so the date code cannot be read.  The rear hub has a G3 date code(3rd Qtr 1937) but the rims have been swapped out so maybe the hubs have been as well.  In spring 1938 O_palescent Maroon _was an offered color for this model and the Wald #3 stem is illustrated as being used instead of the "_putter stem_."  The bike shown in the advertisement also sports a kickstand which the below bike has but holes for a drop stand are also present.  The rear drop stand mounting holes show paint wear so I believe the kickstand was added later and likely was not original to the bike.

My questions:
Does anyone have any original 1937 literature for this bike?
I would be interested in knowing if the _Opalescent Maroon_ color was available in 1937?
When do kick stands show up on these bikes and what model kick stand was used? 
 Did Firestone ever sell this model with a chrome chain guard or was this swapped out or upgraded?  Does anyone know what color the Delta torpedo light should be painted for this model (were they painted to match the frame color)?
What are the correct grips for Huffman built Firestone bikes?

I still need a few things to finish the bike: correct pedals: Persons Streamline, a 1937/38 Zephyr 3-rib tank, possibly a drop stand and clip, and proper grips.  If anyone has the correct 9 hole rack with the book strap holes in original _Opalescent Maroon _paint I would glady purchase it or would trade; I have one in OG paint:_ National Blue,_ and another in black_.  _Any help with these would be appreciated.

Thank you for all your help answering the questions so I can get this bicycle in proper running order.

Kindly,

Brant Mackley


----------



## fordmike65

Nice!!!

@37fleetwood


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Holy crap! Nice work bud, I know from experience paint removal sucks but you killin it.


----------



## catfish

Nice Work !!!!


----------



## RJWess

Your doing a great job.


----------



## John

The last ad is 37 with maroon listed


----------



## Freqman1

A note concerning the ad on pg 20 shown above; I have never seen a Firestone bike with the SS frame (curved seat stays) as shown in this ad. I believe the only way to tell a '37 Fleetwood from a '38 is the fork crown--either by numbers (if present) but primarily from the shape of the top of the crown. Kinda hard to see in the pic of the black bike ('38) but there the top of the crown is shaped differently and the standoffs have something of a ridge on them compared to the '37 model (blue fork). I actually started to right a monograph on these but, at the time, wasn't getting very far because bikes like Marty's and the one's John has acquired weren't known yet. Maybe a good winter project! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

37Fleetwood is your man on this project.
He's probably done more research into these models than anyone since they were built.
Come to think of it, he probably knows more about these bikes than the guys that were building them back then.
I don't think the chainguards were ever offered in chrome, but who knows, and I'm pretty sure that the torpedo light was aluminum. So no paint on that part.
The side stand that was spec'd on the 38 models was the Jiffy deluxe. So not out of the question to have one of those on a late 37.
Same goes for the Wald #3 stem.
The opal maroon is an unusual color. Cool to find that underneath the over coat.
its looking good so far.


----------



## saladshooter

Freqman1 said:


> A note concerning the ad on pg 20 shown above; I have never seen a Firestone bike with the SS frame (curved seat stays) as shown in this ad. I believe the only way to tell a '37 Fleetwood from a '38 is the fork crown--either by numbers (if present) but primarily from the shape of the top of the crown. Kinda hard to see in the pic of the black bike ('38) but there the top of the crown is shaped differently and the standoffs have something of a ridge on them compared to the '37 model (blue fork). I actually started to right a monograph on these but, at the time, wasn't getting very far because bikes like Marty's and the one's John has acquired weren't known yet. Maybe a good winter project! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 668876 View attachment 668877




Where in the ad on page 20 does it reference being a Firestone?


----------



## Freqman1

saladshooter said:


> Where in the ad on page 20 does it reference being a Firestone?



Guard and paint scheme identify this as a Firestone bike. Also if you look at the text concerning the compass (which was supposedly a Firestone exclusive) it says "Firestone". V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The fork has the crown profile of the 1937 per the image Shawn posted.  I was able to remove some paint on the fork and the original is also the Opalescent Maroon.  The bad and the ugly is the paint burn on both sides (from the repair that occurred) and total loss of paint where the fork legs meet the crown.  I quit with over-paint removal on the fork to return later but I have my doubts that that anything can be saved under the burn.  If anyone has suggestions on how to handle this area I am "all ears!"


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Thank you everyone for their input, information, and kind words!


----------



## Jarod24

Great work brant!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

cyclingday said:


> I don't think the chainguards were ever offered in chrome, but who knows, and I'm pretty sure that the torpedo light was aluminum. So no paint on that part.




Thank you Marty!  Those aluminum torpedos are tricky to secure and pricy, ugh!  I was so happy to find one this year at Memory Lane for my 37 girls Super Streamline.  

What is interesting with the ads/catalog pages John posted, especially the first and last, the copy states at the end: "all accessories are rust resisting chrome" or "all accessories are chrome plated."  Then shown in the small boxes are the tank, chain guard, putter stem, torpedo light, and luggage rack illustrated in white.  Is it being implied these parts may upgraded to chrome so a kid could customize his bike or are the Mad Men just highlighting the bicycle's features?  It would be fun to see an entire catalog to see if clarification exists within. 

Does anyone own one of the Firestone exclusive handlebar compasses?  They look sweet, I would have loved to have one of those as a kid!


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thank you Marty!  Those aluminum torpedos are tricky to secure and pricy, ugh!  I was so happy to find one this year at Memory Lane for my 37 girls Super Streamline.
> 
> What is interesting with the ads/catalog pages John posted, especially the first and last, the copy states at the end: "all accessories are rust resisting chrome" or "all accessories are chrome plated."  Then shown in the small boxes are the tank, chain guard, putter stem, torpedo light, and luggage rack illustrated in white.  Is it being implied these parts may upgraded to chrome so a kid could customize his bike or are the Mad Men just highlighting the bicycle's features?  It would be fun to see an entire catalog to see if clarification exists within.
> 
> Does anyone own one of the Firestone exclusive handlebar compasses?  They look sweet, I would have loved to have one of those as a kid!




I believe John has a compass. I believe the ads were just highlighting the parts. Generally speaking the Firestone bikes were plainer than the Huffman line products. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

The compass offered in the Firestone catalog was made by Hull.
They were/are? a well know maker of compasses for marine and automobile use, so not too hard to find, but that bicycle specific compass is just about impossible to find, but one lucky collector here is SoCal did manage to find one.
Totally bad ass accessory!


----------



## Freqman1

cyclingday said:


> The compass offered in the Firestone catalog was made by Hull.
> They were/are? a well know maker of compasses for marine and automobile use, so not too hard to find, but that bicycle specific compass is just about impossible to find, but one lucky collector here is SoCal did manage to find one.
> Totally bad ass accessory!



I've been looking for four years now! You can find the Hull boat or car ones all day long but I've yet to see a bicycle one. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

It's interesting that your chain guard was cut to resemble the profile of a Firestone Twin Flex, because as John pointed out in another thread about this bike, that it does appear that it started out life as a genuine Fleetwood Supreme guard, and most likely original to this bike.
Are you sure that the guard was chrome plated?
If so, that may have been done when the guard was modified.


----------



## cyclingday

(I meant to quote Shawn about the hunt for a Hull bicycle compass, but it didn't take for some reason.)
I did find one that was made to mount on the deck of a speed boat, that looks to be the same egg shape as the bicycle model, but the pedestal is only about an inch long and has a mounting flange with two small wood screw holes.
The handlebar clamp and pedestal for the bicycle compass looks a lot like the Magna handlebar mirror, so my plan was to combine the two and try and put one together.
Although, I'll still always be on the hunt for the genuine original that was offered in the Firestone catalog.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

cyclingday said:


> It's interesting that your chain guard was cut to resemble the profile of a Firestone Twin Flex, because as John pointed out in another thread about this bike, that it does appear that it started out life as a genuine Fleetwood Supreme guard, and most likely original to this bike.
> Are you sure that the guard was chrome plated?
> If so, that may have been done when the guard was modified.




Ok, *Bicycle CSI* reporting with all the forensic news!  The guard is definitely chrome-plated over a copper(?) under-plating.  I believe the said trimmed corner occurred sometime later as the cut seems a bit home-style.  Interestingly the down bar guard bracket retains some of the original Opalescent Maroon paint over a cadmium plating (this bracket was also painted with the cherry red and green but not the dark burgundy; there is some original paint remaining on the rear of the guard (see images).  There is also evidence of burning/heat exposure mostly to the rear of the guard.  The surface has also been abraded, my guess to add in the adhesion of the green paint. 

*So, here is what I think happened:*
-The guard started out chromed in the Huffman factory.
-It was painted Opalescent Maroon to satisfy the Firestone order.
-The bike was getting shabby and maybe the chrome was showing through on the guard so the bike was painted cherry red.  Before the paint-job the guard was hit with the torch to remove most of the OG paint and leave the chrome exposed.
-The bike was painted burgundy red, the guard was left in its chrome finish.
-The guard was abraded/wire brushed and then completely painted the dark green color.
Anyway, I wish we knew the true history.  Brady bought the bike from the son or grandson of the original owner.


----------



## cyclingday

Nice forensic work, Brant!


----------



## stezell

New Mexico Brant said:


> The below Huffman built Firestone Fleetwood Supreme arrived in Santa Fe a few days ago; thank you Brady @Clark58mx !  I have been working on removing three layers of paint (green, burgundy, cherry red) to get it back to the original which is: O_palescent Maroon _with white head tube and decorative elements.  I still have much more to do; the fine detailing always takes the longest with paint removal... The chain guard had its original chrome finish under the paint.  Some of the below photos show the frame with an original paint 1940 Huffman Zephyr 3-rib tank I was trying out just for kicks.
> 
> I am trying to determine dating of the bicycle and have some questions for our CABE community.  I am guessing late 1937.  Unfortunately the fork has a period braze repair at the crown so the date code cannot be read.  The rear hub has a G3 date code(3rd Qtr 1937) but the rims have been swapped out so maybe the hubs have been as well.  In spring 1938 O_palescent Maroon _was an offered color for this model and the Wald #3 stem is illustrated as being used instead of the "_putter stem_."  The bike shown in the advertisement also sports a kickstand which the below bike has but holes for a drop stand are also present.  The rear drop stand mounting holes show paint wear so I believe the kickstand was added later and likely was not original to the bike.
> 
> My questions:
> Does anyone have any original 1937 literature for this bike?
> I would be interested in knowing if the _Opalescent Maroon_ color was available in 1937?
> When do kick stands show up on these bikes and what model kick stand was used?
> Did Firestone ever sell this model with a chrome chain guard or was this swapped out or upgraded?  Does anyone know what color the Delta torpedo light should be painted for this model (were they painted to match the frame color)?
> What are the correct grips for Huffman built Firestone bikes?
> 
> I still need a few things to finish the bike: correct pedals: Persons Streamline, a 1937/38 Zephyr 3-rib tank, possibly a drop stand and clip, and proper grips.  If anyone has the correct 9 hole rack with the book strap holes in original _Opalescent Maroon _paint I would glady purchase it or would trade; I have one in OG paint:_ National Blue,_ and another in black_.  _Any help with these would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for all your help answering the questions so I can get this bicycle in proper running order.
> 
> Kindly,
> 
> Brant Mackley
> 
> View attachment 668754 View attachment 668753 View attachment 668752 View attachment 668750 View attachment 668751



Looking good Brantley, nice looking bike!


----------



## syclesavage

Bike looks real good sound keeper for sure


----------



## John

Compass


----------



## mfhemi1969

John said:


> Compass
> View attachment 669083



Nice!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## New Mexico Brant

cyclingday said:


> Nice forensic work, Brant!



Thanks Marty for posting the Hull Compass advertisement.

I have been corrected about my chain guard theory.  Apparently there has never been an original Firestone guard found in chrome.  It has been suggested the guard was stamped from "pre-plated" metal sheeting.  Has anyone else seen an original Firestone guard with a similar treatment?  The below girls bike, in original paint, has plating exposed on its' guard.  The difference: chrome was an option on the crow's beak guard; possibly it was painted over at the factory to satisfy an order?


----------



## azbug-i

Amazing bike brant! Love the color!


----------



## Two Wheeler

New Mexico Brant said:


> The below Huffman built Firestone Fleetwood Supreme arrived in Santa Fe a few days ago; thank you Brady @Clark58mx !  I have been working on removing three layers of paint (green, burgundy, cherry red) to get it back to the original which is: O_palescent Maroon _with white head tube and decorative elements.  I still have much more to do; the fine detailing always takes the longest with paint removal... The chain guard had its original chrome finish under the paint.  Some of the below photos show the frame with an original paint 1940 Huffman Zephyr 3-rib tank I was trying out just for kicks.
> 
> I am trying to determine dating of the bicycle and have some questions for our CABE community.  I am guessing late 1937.  Unfortunately the fork has a period braze repair at the crown so the date code cannot be read.  The rear hub has a G3 date code(3rd Qtr 1937) but the rims have been swapped out so maybe the hubs have been as well.  In spring 1938 O_palescent Maroon _was an offered color for this model and the Wald #3 stem is illustrated as being used instead of the "_putter stem_."  The bike shown in the advertisement also sports a kickstand which the below bike has but holes for a drop stand are also present.  The rear drop stand mounting holes show paint wear so I believe the kickstand was added later and likely was not original to the bike.
> 
> My questions:
> Does anyone have any original 1937 literature for this bike?
> I would be interested in knowing if the _Opalescent Maroon_ color was available in 1937?
> When do kick stands show up on these bikes and what model kick stand was used?
> Did Firestone ever sell this model with a chrome chain guard or was this swapped out or upgraded?  Does anyone know what color the Delta torpedo light should be painted for this model (were they painted to match the frame color)?
> What are the correct grips for Huffman built Firestone bikes?
> 
> I still need a few things to finish the bike: correct pedals: Persons Streamline, a 1937/38 Zephyr 3-rib tank, possibly a drop stand and clip, and proper grips.  If anyone has the correct 9 hole rack with the book strap holes in original _Opalescent Maroon _paint I would glady purchase it or would trade; I have one in OG paint:_ National Blue,_ and another in black_.  _Any help with these would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for all your help answering the questions so I can get this bicycle in proper running order.
> 
> Kindly,
> 
> Brant Mackley
> 
> View attachment 668754 View attachment 668753 View attachment 668752 View attachment 668750 View attachment 668751






  Please explain how you removed the other layers of paint, but left the original pain in such nice shape! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Two Wheeler

Dan Shabel said:


> Please explain how you removed the other layers of paint, but left the original pain in such nice shape! Thanks in advance!




That should read paint, even though I'm sure it was a pain!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Dan Shabel said:


> Please explain how you removed the other layers of paint, but left the original pain in such nice shape! Thanks in advance!



I used "Everclear" grain alcohol on the removal.  Everclear is available in different proofs depending on your state; in New Mexico it is 190 proof.  It doesn't work with all paint binders; I have used Goof-off and acetone as well depending on the paint.  Denatured alcohol should work the same at the Everclear but they add toxic stuff so you can't drink it; I have noticed a haze residue with denatured alcohol on art pieces so I stopped using it years ago.  With the alcohol, you can add small amounts of water to cut-it if its "too hot" and removing your base coat you are trying to save.  With this bike the maroon is pretty stable but the original white decorative elements are very fragile.

I work small areas at a time with small pieces of cotton cloth ( 3 by 3 inches, folding in half and then large postage stamp size for the final removal t-shirt for the removal of the top layers of paint, terry-cloth towel for the final layer.  You want the cloth pieces to be wet but not dripping.  Sometimes it will take many seconds for the overpaint binders to "relax" and start coming off so you should not give up if you do not see results immediately.  Try test spots with to see what solvent works best.  Once the cloth is covered in paint discard it immediately and use a new one.  Be very careful with pin stripes as they are typically very fragile and hard to save.  Once down to final over-layer I use the smaller cloth pieces and just wipe usually once *pulling away* from the exposed original paint; *discard cloth with removed pigments and use a new one every sweep! *

With some bikes you can remove most of the overpaint rather quickly but the final layer and detail cleaning will take hours to do well.  Patience and working small areas cannot be stressed enough!  With this bike the green and cherry red overpaint is adhering to any bare metal spots better than areas were the original paint is intact.  I still have a lot of work that needs to be done at these spots.  I have experience removing overpaint off antique furniture and art objects but I am stilling learning on bikes.  Any input from others would be appreciated.

Good luck!


----------



## Two Wheeler

New Mexico Brant said:


> I used "Everclear" grain alcohol on the removal.  Everclear is available in different proofs depending on your state; in New Mexico it is 190 proof.  It doesn't work with all paint binders; I have used Goof-off and acetone as well depending on the paint.  Denatured alcohol should work the same at the Everclear but they add toxic stuff so you can't drink it; I have noticed a haze residue with denatured alcohol on art pieces so I stopped using it years ago.  With the alcohol, you can add small amounts of water to cut-it if its "too hot" and removing your base coat you are trying to save.  With this bike the maroon is pretty stable but the original white decorative elements are very fragile.
> 
> I work small areas at a time with small pieces of cotton cloth ( 3 by 3 inches, folding in half and then large postage stamp size for the final removal t-shirt for the removal of the top layers of paint, terry-cloth towel for the final layer.  You want the cloth pieces to be wet but not dripping.  Sometimes it will take many seconds for the overpaint binders to "relax" and start coming off so you should not give up if you do not see results immediately.  Try test spots with to see what solvent works best.  Once the cloth is covered in paint discard it immediately and use a new one.  Be very careful with pin stripes as they are typically very fragile and hard to save.  Once down to final over-layer I use the smaller cloth pieces and just wipe usually once *pulling away* from the exposed original paint; *discard cloth with removed pigments and use a new one every sweep! *
> 
> With some bikes you can remove most of the overpaint rather quickly but the final layer and detail cleaning will take hours to do well.  Patience and working small areas cannot be stressed enough!  With this bike the green and cherry red overpaint is adhering to any bare metal spots better than areas were the original paint is intact.  I still have a lot of work that needs to be done at these spots.  I have experience removing overpaint off antique furniture and art objects but I am stilling learning on bikes.  Any input from others would be appreciated.
> 
> Good luck!





It scares me to think I drank that stuff in high school, and now I'm going to use it to remove paint!


----------



## Two Wheeler

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks Marty for posting the Hull Compass advertisement.
> 
> I have been corrected about my chain guard theory.  Apparently there has never been an original Firestone guard found in chrome.  It has been suggested the guard was stamped from "pre-plated" metal sheeting.  Has anyone else seen an original Firestone guard with a similar treatment?  The below girls bike, in original paint, has plating exposed on its' guard.  The difference: chrome was an option on the crow's beak guard; possibly it was painted over at the factory to satisfy an order?
> 
> View attachment 672176 View attachment 672176





Cool looking house!


----------



## Clark58mx

Hello Brant. Brady here. I just found this thread. The frameset is looking great. Love the original paint. I'm glad I sold it to you. The Firestones are awesome looking bikes. I got the bike off of the original owners son. His dad had this bike, and he rode a mid 50s Schwinn. I asked him if it had a Tank at one time, but he couldn't remember. The son was probably in his 50s. The bike came out of New Castle, PA.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Get a load of this. I hope you like 'em.


----------



## Freqman1

Bikermaniac said:


> Get a load of this. I hope you like 'em.
> 
> View attachment 679116
> View attachment 679117
> 
> View attachment 679118
> 
> View attachment 679119



Great looking bikes but none of those are Firestone's. For those looking to find out more about Huffman built bikes including Firestone, National, Dayton, Airflyte, etc... I suggest you pick up a copy of the book Scott published earlier this year. It contains a wealth of information about these bikes. V/r Shawn
http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-NEW-HUF...988737?hash=item440b28a341:g:DV8AAOSw3YJZOtuD


----------



## Rides4Fun

Wow, can't belive it's the same bike!  Your magic is unbelievable.  Thank you very much for sharing your tips.  I haven't taken on a project like that before and hope to use your techniques one day.  I learned a lot from your post!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome

I just found this thread as well. AMAZING work!!!! 

I am going to run to the liquor store and try it out. I wonder what they will think carrying out a couple bottles? Jungle Juice????

Thanks for the Post. I was a lot of fun to follow.


----------



## cyclingday

Just to add to the Firestone bicycle compass narrative, this little gem got listed right here on the Cabe this week.
I have been looking for one of these for about ten years now, and this is the first one I've seen.
The sales ad listed it as a Holy Grail accessory item, and not for the faint of wallet.
In fact, this little guy practically cost more than the bike it's bolted on to!
I know!
Pretty crazy, but what are you going to do, wait another ten years?
One of the things that I found interesting, was that it was shown with a 1942 Sears catalog page that listed it as an Elgin accessory.
The earlier ads 1937/38 listed it as being exclusively developed by Firestone.
Interesting that it showed up in the Sears catalog during the war years.
My guess is, these were being surplused to move the remaining stock during the war years.

 

 Pretty cool acquisition, and you got to love that rush you get, when something so elusive pops up in your field of view.
It's like, BAM!
I'll take it!
Now how much is it going to cost?
Lol!


----------



## Freqman1

cyclingday said:


> Just to add to the Firestone bicycle compass narrative, this little gem got listed right here on the Cabe this week.
> I have been looking for one of these for about ten years now, and this is the first one I've seen.
> The sales ad listed it as a Holy Grail accessory item, and not for the faint of wallet.
> In fact, this little guy practically cost more than the bike it's bolted on to!
> I know!
> Pretty crazy, but what are you going to do, wait another ten years?
> One of the things that I found interesting, was that it was shown with a 1942 Sears catalog page that listed it as an Elgin accessory.
> The earlier ads 1937/38 listed it as being exclusively developed by Firestone.
> Interesting that it showed up in the Sears catalog during the war years.
> My guess is, these were being surplused to move the remaining stock during the war years.View attachment 791713 View attachment 791714 Pretty cool acquisition, and you got to love that rush you get, when something so elusive pops up in your field of view.
> It's like, BAM!
> I'll take it!
> Now how much is it going to cost?
> Lol!



Were you able to get it to display correctly? I'd like to see a pic of it mounted. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant

cyclingday said:


> Pretty crazy, but what are you going to do, wait another ten years?



Congrats Marty, what a find!  Yes, please post some images when you get it mounted!


----------



## cyclingday

Freqman1 said:


> Were you able to get it to display correctly? I'd like to see a pic of it mounted. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 791898
> 
> View attachment 791906



Bad azz! That's the one accessory I'd love to have for my Fleetwood Supreme as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## mynameislegion

@ohdeebee


----------



## Oldbikes

The icing on the cake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee

Not to hijack the thread, but I’ll bring mine to memory lane if anyone wants to take a look or talk about it or try to acquire it.


----------



## fordmike65

ohdeebee said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I’ll bring mine to memory lane if anyone wants to take a look or talk about it or try to acquire it.



:eek::eek::eek:
@cyclingday


----------



## Freqman1

ohdeebee said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I’ll bring mine to memory lane if anyone wants to take a look or talk about it or try to acquire it.
> 
> View attachment 794699




How much just to take a picture!


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, I heard the stock just went way up on those. Lol!


----------



## Autocycleplane

John said:


> Compass
> View attachment 669083




D
O
P
E

I gotta find my own.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Wow, time really flies!  Two and a half years have gone by since I originally got this bicycle from Brady @Clark58mx.   A big thanks to all the folks who have helped along the way with parts and assistance:  @npence , @John , @TWBikesnstripes , @kccomet , and a couple others who I am missing.

The Firestone Supreme did not have a tank when I bought it (the Zephyr currently mounted is an original paint 1940 model).  I am still on the look out for an original opalescent maroon tank if anyone has one.  Also, bike's fenders are original; unfortunately, a previous owner blasted them with a torch to prep for overpaint; only traces of the original maroon is still present.  I would be interested in a pair in that color as well!  I have a Wald rear book-strap rack in black but would be love to replace it with one in the correct paint.

There are still a few patina matching tweaks I would like to make over time; anyone out there have any old fender letters with patina?  The NOS Persons 331 rear reflector has to go as soon as an adequate aged/used replacement is found.


----------



## Oldbikes

Looking GOOD Brant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

Nice!


----------



## Nashman

Cool, I could dig that rear reflector if it's still in the wind/you found a patina example?  Ha!!  I wish....


----------



## Nashman

Nashman said:


> Cool, I could dig that rear reflector if it's still in the wind/you found a patina example?  Ha!!  I wish....



FOUND!! Wow.... Glad I know a guy.....Ha!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Well, after lots of patience, smashed knuckles, and some tears, she’s back on the road! Yes, I took a few small liberties in the rebuild, she’s no catalog queen, but I’m the one that has to ride it😂🙈😍
Thanks to all who made it happen: @New Mexico Brant, @sm2501, @Krakatoa, @markivpedalpusher, and some more I’m forgetting at the moment.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I’m recycling this informative post.








						new find prewar fleetwood. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Scott - I wish I knew that before - so anyway the rear fender won't fit a Firestone Fleetwood - straight tail streamliner - you say?  Regardless I have already agreed to take the fenders for the initials really. I will modify the B to make a P.  If I end up with two bikes needing initials I will...




					thecabe.com


----------

